# Burstner E Box and E Display



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello ouy there, need some advice from those who know and thoughts from those who don,t. 

I have a Burstner 821. 3 years young and done 49000kms. On the E Dispaly the engine battery voltage display shows nothing. I have checked the fuses at the E Box end and at the battery end and both are fine. 

Also the fan on the onboard battery charger which is built into the E Box seems to spend most of its time running. This only seems to happen on mains hook up. The engine battery is the original and we have 3 leisure batteries which were all fitted in March and are all from the same production run.

All replies read and sensible suggestions acted upon.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*e box?*

Hi (Pixie) Have you tried checking the engine battery voltage when disconnected from the hook up?. Does the fan on the box run much during the day when demand for power is lower. at night each halogen bulb (10 watt nearly 1 amp) can raise the temperature of the E box as it increases output to maintain battery levels, ??


----------

